# Compulsory work for unemployed in Rotterdam (?)



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

I've just received a round robin (in French) via e-mail stating that anyone unemployed and receiving benefit in Rotterdam is now obliged to do one day per week of community work. 

This could include filling potholes in roads. Mothers with children at school are also expected to help in some other capacity. Anyone refusing to do such community work is liable to lose benefits. The e-mail goes on to say that unemployment has been cut drastically. There is also a claim that some of those in receipt of unemployment benefit, but unwilling to do such community work, have opted to move to Belgium or France.

Google does not provide any hits and I know little about life in NL. I'd be interested to know whether this is true or whether it's 'false news'.

P


----------

